# Tout Terrain Singletrailer Sitzhöhe einstellen



## gigazwerg (29. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wir haben uns einen Tour Terrain Singletrailer gegönnt und sind nach den ersten Runden im Gelände auch super glücklich.
Das einzige Problem im Moment ist die Sitzhöhe. Meine Tochter ist 15 Monate alt und eher zierlich. Im Singletrailer hat sie vielleicht noch 5cm Luft nach oben, bevor sie am Verdeck anstößt. Wir haben zwar die SItzverkleinerung drin aber die ist ja nicht wirklich dick.
Im Internet lese ich überall "stufenlos verstellbarer Sitz". Es gibt aber weder im Handbuch/Bedienungsanleitung noch sonst etwas zu dem Thema. Bei uns ist der Sitz zwischen 2 Vierkant-Eisen gespannt. Die Vierkanteisen sind im Rahmen verschraubt. Da es keine weitere Löcher gibt, kann ich die Vierkanteisen auch nicht umschrauben. Der Sitz ist straf dazwischen gespannt und es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit da was zu ändern. 
Die Rücklehne ist ähnlich befestigt (zwischen 2 Vierkanteisen gespannt). Die könnte man evtl. weiter nach unten schieben aber das bringt ja den Sitz nicht tiefer.

Bei manchen Fotos im Netz scheinen die Kinder sehr tief zu sitzen. Wie funktioniert das? Wie verändert man den Sitz im SIngletrailer?

Anbei ein Foto von der aktuellen Situation.

Sebastian


----------



## dertutnix (30. September 2013)

ich hoffe, dass hier mehr geholfen werden kann, deshalb veschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (30. September 2013)

Wir fahren den Hänger seit ein paar Jahren. Unsere 4jährige würde ans Dach stoßen, wir zwängen sie da aber auch nicht mehr rein. Die 2jährige passt noch super rein. Von einer Verstellbarkeit des Sitzes ist mir nichts bekannt. Wo wird das kommuniziert? Man kann die Spannung des Sitzes (wenn er durch Belastung mal nachgeben sollte, ist ja Textil) nachstellen. Aber eine Höhenverstellung ist das keinesfalls.


----------



## NU304C3 (30. September 2013)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings ist unser Dreijähriger zu groß für den Singletrailer. Er stößt mit dem Helm an das Verdeck und will deshalb keinen Helm tragen. Daher muß ich den Sitz tiefer setzen. Hat schon mal jemand sowas gemacht?

Ausserdem suche ich noch eine Sattelstütze zum Einsatz mit dem ST, ich finde das durch den Trailer in die Sattelstütze eingebrachte Drehmoment ist schon beachtlich, da hätte ich gerne die stabilste am Markt verfügbare Variante.


----------



## trifi70 (30. September 2013)

Wir fahren in der Tat ohne Helm. Die bauen im Nacken so auf, dass ein vernünftiges Anlehnen, zudem bei uns noch mit Sitzstütze, nicht möglich wäre.

Drehmoment im Wortsinne gibts doch nur, wenn der Trailer über 90 Grad zum Rad steht, was im Fahrbetrieb nie passieren sollte.

Biegebelastung ist da. Carbon- oder andere Leichtbaustütze ist deshalb tabu. Aber eine normale robuste Stütze sollte damit keine Probleme haben. Kupplung am besten recht weit unten nach dem Austritt der Stütze aus dem Rahmen klemmen.


----------



## nepo (30. September 2013)

NU304C3 schrieb:


> Ausserdem suche ich noch eine Sattelstütze zum Einsatz mit dem ST, ich finde das durch den Trailer in die Sattelstütze eingebrachte Drehmoment ist schon beachtlich, da hätte ich gerne die stabilste am Markt verfügbare Variante.




Die "Soll"bruchstelle ist aber eher das Sitzrohr am Rahmen, was ich bisher so gelesen habe.


----------



## bravado (8. Oktober 2013)

hallo, es gibt leider soweit ich weiss keine lösung... 

selbst wenn man den sitzboden mit einer tieferliegenden konstruktion tiefer legt/ hängt , würden die ( langen ) beine des ( grossen !!! ) kindes zu stark abgewinkelt - und es wäre dann sehr unkomfortabel.

wir haben 2 singletrailer fast täglich im einsatz, die grosse mit 4 jahren und 100cm körpergrösse fährt mittlerweile ohne helm ( weil der sonst oben anstösst ) - aber mit selbstgebauten kopfstützen links und rechts, falls der anhänger mal im zuge eines sturzes zur seite fallen sollte. das würde ich ohnehin dringend empfehlen, wenn euer sitzverkleinerer mal rauskommt.


lg
b


----------



## gigazwerg (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo und danke für die Infos. 

Die Info zu dem verstellbaren Sitz ließt man immer wieder. z.B. hier http://www.bikebox-shop.de/kinderan...-terrain-singletrailer-kinderanhaenger/a-351/
_Die Fahrgäste sitzen in einen stufenlos verstellbaren komfortablen Sitz,  genäht aus robustem 1000er Cordura mit PU-Schaum gefüllt zur  Verhinderung von Auskühlung und Überhitzung.

_Wir haben jetzt aber schon rausgefunden, dass der Sitzverkleiner unsere Tochter weiter oben hält. Der Sitz würde sich normalerweise etwas absenken. So wie der Sitzverkleiner von mir angebracht wurde, geht die ganze Last auf den Klettverschluss und damit sitz meine Tochter recht weit oben. Wenn der Sitzverkleinerer raus ist, sieht es schon wesentlich besser aus.

Schöne Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## trifi70 (10. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass mit "stufenlos" die Gurtlänge gemeint ist, was aber irgendwie trivial ist... Außerdem lässt sich die Spannung der Sitzfläche etwas justieren. Hängt er mehr durch, hat das Kind oben mehr Platz.

Hast Du Herrn Faulhaber diesbezüglich mal kontaktiert? Ist am Telefon normalerweise doch sehr auskunftsfreudig. Irgendwas muss er sich dabei gedacht haben, wenn er das schreibt.

Man kann den Sitz sicher mit etwas Basteln niedriger montieren. Sehe das aber kritisch: wie oben schon angemerkt würde der Platz für die Beine dann arg knapp. Wir nutzen zudem den Platz unterm Sitz auch als Stauraum.

Wenns erstmal noch passt, ist doch prima. Ab 3,5-4 Jahren gehts dann auf den Streamliner  (wir haben den deutlich billigeren Funtrailer, aber vom Prinzip bis auf die fehlende Federung sehr ähnlich)


----------



## chris4711 (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sebastian,
das die Sitzhöhe verstellbar sein soll, wusste ich gar nicht.
Ich würde eher sagen, dass es nicht geht - aber weil ich es nicht 100%ig weiß, sag ich dazu besser nix 
Der Sitzverkleinerer kommt ja irgendwann raus... und etwas später auch die Pampers 
Ich finde da ist lt Photo noch genug Luft in Sachen Kopffreiheit.
Chris


----------



## Steigiele (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,  

mein Junior ist 4 Jahre alt und mit 102 cm passt er noch sehr gut in den Singeltrailer.
Helm hat er nie auf da es meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig ist.
Er will nur nicht mehr in den Hänger rein seit ich ihn mal mit dem Streamliner mitgenommen habe. Von mir wurde die Sattelstütze am Streamliner gekürzt so das er schon jetzt auf den Streamliner kann. Der Singeltrailer wird jetzt für den 15 Monate alten Bruder verwendet.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

